# No one believes



## anakin (Feb 1, 2012)

I picked up my divorce pack and it will be complete this week. I have 3 kids and want to have custody. I take care of them more and spend more hours with my kids than the wife. The lawyer said there is a good chance of getting a shared custody. Some other people that believe I should. But there seems to be a group of older people that believe I will be regulated to every other weekend and pay a large sum of child support to the wife. Who do you use as a support system?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

My ex started off with $200 per month of child support for my one child. He was pissed! He tried his best to do a modification and lower the monthly cost. It cost an average 900-1000 a month per child(she's in her teens). I wanted to get the divorce over and move on with my life. I've put out so much more financially then my ex. I wish I would of done the fair amount! My ex tried to turn my daughter against me, bad mouthing me and telling her I was stealing all his money. My ex was and is abusive and also did identity theft on me(took a credit card in my name and maxed it) after I left. He stole my other credit card and maxed that as well, to get me back for leaving. He was and is a serial cheater as well.

There is nothing wrong paying child support. Your wife will provide the same amount, if not more if you do the every other weekend visitation. If you share custody, make sure the clothing, health expenses, school supplies/lunch, clothing, is split right down the middle. Be fair with this. Do not talk down to your kids about your wife, no matter how bitter you are. Your children love the both of you unconditionally.

Make this as fair as possible. I have many regrets letting my ex get away with what he did. I just wanted him out of my life. He turned his abuse towards my daughter and now he won't allow her to talk or see her siblings. It's really sad.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

